# 2013 Eco Manual Shift Knob Removal



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

I just got my new 2013 Cruze Eco 6 speed about a week ago. Something about the shift knob bothers me, maybe how balloony it feels. I was looking for an aftermarket different shaped knob, but I can't seem to remove the stock one. I tried really hard for the past couple days to twist it but it just won't break free. I have read around that maybe some are press-fit. Is this true at all? or is there some way to loosen my shift knob?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Twist off .
Also be advised that most aftermarket knobs will not work with our reverse lock.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

Alright thanks a lot. I just wanted to make sure. Also, I am aware of the reverse lock issue with most knobs, but I'm still going to try!


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

<------------ Something will work...


----------



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

Would you by any chance know the thread pattern? I read that it may be 10x1.25 but I can't find anything else to confirm before I go out and buy the wrong size.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe using one of those jar lid grip things will help twist it off?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I tried and couldn't move it. Haven't found a decent replacement that fit the interior design. There was this one that had a led gear indicator. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

I put on a leather glove and twisted and it popped loose but now it just spins and it wont come off or tighten. I don't know what to do now since it moves while i'm driving.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Show us a pic


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

I would show a pic but honestly it looks no different. It just spins in the same spot. If it was just screw off shouldn't it be coming off?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like the top cap needs to be pried off and then a bolt removed?

2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE Parts - GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts

I would like to replace mine with the leather OEM knob. The rubber on mine is starting to wear.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Question would a sonic RS Manual Shifter fit the cruze considering that we share the same M32 Transmission?


----------



## madmike (Jul 30, 2013)

No, the sonic one won't work because if I remember correctly it is a press fit and you would have replace the whole shifter assembly.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tiny_007 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, the same thing happens to me, turns on itself, you get it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can someone confirm if the top cap pops off and there's a nut to remove there?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

According to the dealer's diagram it looked like it but I broke the caps on the two that I tried to pop off and still couldn't get the caps off to verify. That's why I just switched the whole assemblies.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Buddy of mine pulled the cap off his. There is a bolt there that holds the knob down, which can be removed. 

Now, to determine if the shaft can be threaded...


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

What did he use to pull it off? Mine just kept breaking no matter which techniques I tried.


----------



## SIXcustoms (Aug 19, 2014)

My Spark had the press on knob. I used a rag and a pipe wrench to break it free and then pulled like crazy.. (WARNING) Keep your face out of the way lol. The outcome was my son getting a good laugh out of me smashing myself right between the eyes when the knob came free. Now after covering everything up I sanded the shift assembly until I could get the 12-13 die over it and threaded it for an average screw on knob. I'm looking into changing my stock out for something a little more ergonomic for my likes too by I have OCD and how things should look. Crazy flashy on the outside is fine for me but the inside needs to be stealth.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm just getting around to this, I haven't had my cruze for too long. I have a 2012 Eco 6mt and my friend has 2011. His Cruze, the 2011 6mt just twisted off. My knob looked like it was heated and the shaft was frozen and then there was some adhesive to force the shaft and the knob together. I carefully cut mine off by going up and around and removing the reverse lock out, which, was my original goal. It was giving me issues and my dealer is too far away for me to drive to over something petty like that. My thoughts were this: If I screw up, it's just a shift tower like 70$ and an hour of my time for science/ r&d? Sure. I'll bite. Anyways, I picked up a cheap walmart knob that I actually really like for 9$ (ish). It's just black leather and kind of hard. Anyways, I'll be buying stuff eventually to try and retro fit the old reverse lock out system, if not, the trans SHOULD (I don't know with the quality if GM's engineering lately) lock you out of reverse while you're driving. Anyways, you're right. It's press fit or some other un-traditional method of installation. There was also no screw on mine. I'll post pics of my knob probably tomorrow. I work tonight right after school, so I won't have time. The only thing I've found is that the shaft is a bit long for my taste, so I might shorten it up later. I used a tip tie to hold the shifter boot to the knob I bought. It's how it was on there in the first place, so I didn't have a problem with that. I used a bag and some tape to keep all the plastic bits from going everywhere when I was cutting on the old knob and my new one is quite a bit taller, but I prefer it that way. It's easier to grab in traffic. For me, the old knob was kind of a pain to reach. It has increased the throw length, so I'll be looking to get a short-shifter soon. I hope this helps.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

tecollins1 said:


> Twist off .
> Also be advised that most aftermarket knobs will not work with our reverse lock.
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that 2012+ (At least eco models) the knob doesn't twist off. Eventually if you keep prying at it and twisting it with big grabby tools (like me) it will eventually break loose.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

2012 and newer Cruzes (At least ecos) have knobs that are not twist on or bolt on. They're kinda pressed on or something. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow. Mine came loose (probably from the heat and my twisting on it, trying to get it off) I ended up carefully cutting a section out of the top after prying the cap off, to get that metal weight out. Then, I took a power cutter thing (Not sure what it's called, a dremel would work very well) and carefully cut up and around the shaft and pried the knob apart and I bought an aftermarket one that has three allen screws and plastic adapters and there was one that worked well. Then, I zip-tied the shift boot to the bottom of the knob on the underside. I want to shorten the shaft up about a centimeter and it'll be perfect for me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Clausses said:


> 2012 and newer Cruzes (At least ecos) have knobs that are not twist on or bolt on. They're kinda pressed on or something. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow. Mine came loose (probably from the heat and my twisting on it, trying to get it off) I ended up carefully cutting a section out of the top after prying the cap off, to get that metal weight out. Then, I took a power cutter thing (Not sure what it's called, a dremel would work very well) and carefully cut up and around the shaft and pried the knob apart and I bought an aftermarket one that has three allen screws and plastic adapters and there was one that worked well. Then, I zip-tied the shift boot to the bottom of the knob on the underside. I want to shorten the shaft up about a centimeter and it'll be perfect for me.



Got pictures from a buddy who has his loose. I had him remove the cap on the top, and there's a bolt there holding it down. Remove the bolt, and the shifter knob comes off. The GMPD site has a blown up diagram of this as well. The catch is you have to glue the cap back on if you get it off.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

for all the hassle people have had.. I have left mine on.. then again in the 2014 lt I don't actually mind it.. but especially glad I don't have the annoyance of a spinning shift knob. Good luck to you though and I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## Toyotiac (Apr 10, 2012)

GM really dropped the ball on this one. The plastichrome is badly peeling on the edge of the emblem, so I went to my dealer to check for options. No matter what year or possible attachment, they only have 1 exploded diagram and will only sell a complete shifter assembly. Turns out my knob just screws off! No locknut. (2012 Eco, 6 spd.) I did pry the emblem off, breaking it off the screw holding it on. It only has a solid piece of plastic with a hole for the screw under the emblem. It would be very simple for GM to offer a replacement knob or even an emblem for this type of attachment. So now the search is on for an attractive knob compatible with the reverse lockout, or something I can use for an emblem.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I used a pair of channel locks and a wash cloth on my old car, worked like a charm. Also need to find one with the 6spd and R in the right places. In PA to pass inspection the shift pattern has to be on the knob or in plain sight of the driver.

just saw the part about pulling off the cap - I actually like the feel of the knob, I had put an old school que ball looking knob on my old car.


----------



## Toyotiac (Apr 10, 2012)

FWIW, I could have removed the emblem without any (further) damage be gently prying up under the 3 to lift it out of the anti-rotation detent and just unscrewing it.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

My buddy, brother and I all have 12 eco's. My buddy's has a screw on knob while my brothers and mine have press on. I tried to unscrew mine one night and ended up breaking it free. Mine was just presses on, no bolt. Here a writeup on how I replaced mine.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90466


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cruze70 said:


> I used a pair of channel locks and a wash cloth on my old car, worked like a charm. Also need to find one with the 6spd and R in the right places. In PA to pass inspection the shift pattern has to be on the knob or in plain sight of the driver.
> 
> just saw the part about pulling off the cap - I actually like the feel of the knob, I had put an old school que ball looking knob on my old car.


I was going to buy a shift knob from raceseng. They have some great options and they make everything right there in PA. The downside to their stuff is that it can be quite pricey. Check them out raceseng.com


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Got pictures from a buddy who has his loose. I had him remove the cap on the top, and there's a bolt there holding it down. Remove the bolt, and the shifter knob comes off. The GMPD site has a blown up diagram of this as well. The catch is you have to glue the cap back on if you get it off.


I took mine off (sorry for long reply) there was no bolt. I did chop about a centimeter off the shaft because the knob I put on stuck up really high.


----------



## rzeszowiak98 (Dec 9, 2016)

Only the 2011 Cruze's have a shift knob that comes off. All the rest are pressure fit and do not come off.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rzeszowiak98 said:


> Only the 2011 Cruze's have a shift knob that comes off. All the rest are pressure fit and do not come off.


Some 2012 models were threaded too. 

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------

